# lost a turtle- shot a deer



## AUSSIE BURLS (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello, what a day. I come home from work to find charlie the turtle missing. My wife volunteered to take care of charlie during the summer break. Well she took him outside and he split. I started searching high and low over 3 acres. My wife left to take my son to Karate. I was alone when all of a sudden BANG. I thought it was a car accident.I run to the front--a descent size deer jumped up and landed on a small uhaul type vehicle. The windsheild was shattered. The guy was ok but the deer was trying to cross the road on its front legs. It had its back legs cracked and bent in every direction.I called the police to ask if I could shoot-they said there on there way. 2 police persons showed up. The guy policeman was showing the lady policewomen were to shoot the deer. She shot him.DONE RIGHT. NOT QUIT. I thought it was dead but after they left the deer was still trying to get up and lifting its head-breathing hard. I had to get my handgun and I made sure it was a clean live ending shot. It stop suffering--know where is that darn turtle--Thanks-Mark/Marekz


----------



## l r harner (Jun 7, 2011)

i hate when they dont go down like there spost to but it happens im just glad that you made it as quick as you could 

ever find the little shell back ?


----------



## AUSSIE BURLS (Jun 7, 2011)

l r harner said:


> i hate when they dont go down like there spost to but it happens im just glad that you made it as quick as you could
> 
> ever find the little shell back ?


 sadly no, the poor kids sure are going to miss charlie the turtle come school time!!-Marekz


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 8, 2011)

Your turtle escaped!?

Slowest..........getaway...............ever....................


----------



## mano (Jun 8, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Your turtle escaped!?
> 
> Slowest..........getaway...............ever....................


 

LOL!


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol Johnny.

Sorry to hear about your turtle Mark. Glad you took care of the deer, too bad the police didn't stick around long enough to make sure it was gone.


----------



## AUSSIE BURLS (Jun 15, 2011)

Potato42 said:


> Lol Johnny.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your turtle Mark. Glad you took care of the deer, too bad the police didn't stick around long enough to make sure it was gone.



Thanks- It is to bad they didnt take the deer out - what can you do!! OTOH--Charlie the turtle is now on his own. i hope he is doing well, maybe he found a girl turtle and starts a family :headbonk: . or maybe he'll play the field for a bit.lol--Marekz


----------



## Tristan (Jun 18, 2011)

Great that you did for the deer. Was an act of mercy. Really sorry about the turtle (a turtle on dry land???). Not gonna do well. Unless it is a tortoise? But hope he has stuff to eat. Never good when pets get loose, I'd be righteously angry at the person responsible if it were mine.


----------

